# What is your favorite word?



## TheYellowMustang (Jun 12, 2013)

I know all words are beautiful and that it depends on the context and blah blah blah.. but all of that aside, what's your favorite word?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 12, 2013)

Verisimilitude


----------



## Ariel (Jun 12, 2013)

I think there's been a similar thread to this before.

My favorite word, and this is strange, is _turkey_.  I have a speech impediment (as I've mentioned before) that I've mostly been trained out of.  Turkey holds all the worst sounds that I couldn't pronounce--it was so bad that i refused to eat turkey for a long time.  So now, when I say the word "turkey" it feels like triumph to me.

I hate the word sandwich though.  I always get a weird nasal sound in the middle unless I say it really slowly (then I just sound retarded).  Usually sandwich comes out sounding like "sa_n_wench."


----------



## Circadian (Jun 12, 2013)

My new favorite word is indubitably.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 12, 2013)

Circadian said:


> My new favorite word is indubitably.



You have to be wearing a monocle and bowler hat to say it though.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 12, 2013)

I.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 12, 2013)

JosephB said:


> You have to be wearing a monocle and bowler hat to say it though.



Also, a posh British accent, otherwise you just sound like a poser.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm going through a... 

Clishmaclaver! 

...stage at the moment. I haven't yet managed to work it authentically into a story but I'm still trying. I may just have to make it the name of a shop... doesn't feel like a victory though.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 13, 2013)

_Sussurus_


----------



## Novel (Jun 13, 2013)

Cordial, cordially, and cordiality are my favorite words.

I rarely use them, though--they're like a song: listen to it too much and you'll get sick of it.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't really think of a favorite word at the moment (c'mon brain, wake up) but sadly enough, the word I probably find myself using way too much is "Awesome". Please, someone shoot me. I've become that sort of person v.v


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Jun 13, 2013)

Angelicpersona said:


> I can't really think of a favorite word at the moment (c'mon brain, wake up) but sadly enough, the word I probably find myself using way too much is "Awesome". Please, someone shoot me. I've become that sort of person v.v



Well, that's hardly your fault. That word is contagious. 

I actually like the word "epic" because it says so much about a person. For example, it's quite popular among stoners. Not saying that I have anything against weed or that I immediately dub you one for using that word, it's just that all of the people I know who uses that word (not in a "epic battle" context, more like "man, that party was epic") are pretty much the same "type". I have a friend who says that he hates anyone who uses the word "epic" and that he refuses to talk to such people, but I kind of like it. It's interesting with words that are so strongly associated with types.


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2013)

"Sorry " ,it has to be I use it so much.


----------



## Clnow3088 (Jun 13, 2013)

A lot of my favorite words a curse words. I kind of have a mouth worse than a sailor. It's very bad and I've tried to stop it, but I've done spiraled out of control, crashed into the wall of curse words, and crawled from the wreckage with them fused to my skin. I also am constantly saying the word Nifty. It's my I don't really care what you are saying word. I work with a girl who has to tell us every thing she did and is doing and has bought all the time, because it makes her feel better, and for some reason makes her feel like people like her. (If she would just be herself, she's not so bad.) Anyway, any time she tells me something I don't care about, it's always, "Nifty". Other than that I'm not sure my true favorite word.


----------



## Bakslashjack (Jun 13, 2013)

My favorite word is Jökulhlaup


----------



## petejoz (Jun 13, 2013)

Leviathan

I used it on an essay in a college class and it impressed my teacher so much that I became one of her favourite students in that class.


----------



## Tettsuo (Jun 13, 2013)

Conflagration

One of the first words I learned that impressed me.


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2013)

The word that popped into my head was "opal". A lovely little word that denotes something that is also small and beautiful.

As a bonus I never get to use it which makes it all the more special.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 15, 2013)

Changes all the time. My favourite word today is *insignia*.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 16, 2013)

Since I say it all the time, my favorite word must be the word that starts with F and can't be typed out here. Other than that, I don't have one.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 16, 2013)

flesheater said:


> since i say it all the time, my favorite word must be the word that starts with f and can't be typed out here. Other than that, i don't have one.



fœęçłæÿ?


----------



## Jeko (Jun 16, 2013)

My favorite word changes on a weekly basis. It's a word I don't use much and hence annoy everyone with for a week so I can work out how and/or if I should use it.

Last week's word was _colloquial. _This week's word is_ misnomer._


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 16, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> I know all words are beautiful and that it depends on the context and blah blah blah.. but all of that aside, what's your favorite word?



Oh yeah? Try using "bucolic" in context and have it not sound like the cat expelling a fur ball.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 16, 2013)

> Oh yeah? Try using "bucolic" in context and have it not sound like the cat expelling a fur ball.



The bucolic grass;
pretty in the summer light,
brighter in the dark.

Works for me!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

My cat began eating the bucolic grass. Then guess what happened? Emetic has a nice flow to it. The 't' and the 'c' are a little harsh, but still...


----------



## Jeko (Jun 16, 2013)

According to my haiku, it began to glow in the dark.


----------



## Meli (Jun 16, 2013)

Like a lot of you, my favorite word changes regularly. Right now it's Luddite. It sounds clunky and old.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

Chernobyl grass?


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 16, 2013)

There is one other word, very pretty, because it has very soft sounds throughout its vocalization, but it would be difficult to use it without it bringing up a repulsed reaction...

syphilis


----------



## Meli (Jun 16, 2013)

She suffered from Sisyphean syphilis.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, my genuine contribution, if anyone can call it that, maybe "sylvan." I can't say I'm attached to any word, but sylvan is soft in vocalization and fits nicely with context.

For me, it's more about context. A favorite word would be fitting for the scene. Hard consonants and low vowels for stressing scenes, softer consonants and higher vowels for lighter scenes. So, contrast combat against sylvan.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's the lack of hard consonants, like Portuguese compared to Spanish, or French to German, Mandarin to Korean...


----------



## Charlaux (Jun 16, 2013)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Changes all the time. My favourite word today is *insignia*.




I like that one.

Also like pandemonium... the word, and the PS1 game but that's a different thread.


----------



## Chef Ramsy (Jun 16, 2013)

My favorite word is blue because I think it sounds beautiful. Incidentally it's also my favorite color.


----------



## Chef Ramsy (Jun 16, 2013)

Blade said:


> The word that popped into my head was "opal". A lovely little word that denotes something that is also small and beautiful.
> 
> As a bonus I never get to use it which makes it all the more special.



Wow opal really is an amazing word! However I don't like its adjective form "opaline," as much. I wish we could just describe something as opal. Like "That picture is opal."


----------



## mathmaster12 (Jun 16, 2013)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious :glee:


----------



## Trevthemighty (Jul 5, 2013)

Moist


----------



## Jeko (Jul 5, 2013)

My new favourite word is 'Clunch'.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 5, 2013)

Cool. It can mean so many different things depending on how you say it.


----------



## Folcro (Jul 5, 2013)

The word of God.

...And pudding.


----------



## reverend ben (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright. So this is a really boring favorite word. 

"that"

Boring, right?
It's been my favorite word for a really long time. It just works so d**n well. With the right context, you almost don't need any other words.  When you don't know what a thing is called, it's "that".  
Plus the word is like, 5000 years old. They used it in ancient India, and I sure haven't been able to improve on it.
Then there's the whole matter of reference. They say the best things can't be talked about, because they refer to things beyond the categories of thought. So that's that.


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2013)

Another favourite of mine is "lavender" I like the sound, the fragrence and the colour. A good package


----------

